# Is Polly in heat ??? Help Im at a loss



## ~Dan (Oct 18, 2008)

*Ok, so today, when I was out cleaning out the paddock, ya know pony droppings and such, I saw "moist"*

area on thew ground, so I walked up to it and it looked like urine and the ground was purple around it (no grass) and I poked my shoe into it and it was goey like really goey, I think Ive heard of mares having bloddy discarge from their vulvas and Im new to the whole owning mares thing, anywhich so I put halters on both of them and lifted up Pollys tail and there was no discharge and I looked under titans (dont kno why) and nothing so Im at aloss so if you could shed any light on this that would be awesome thanks






photos below.....

Discharge...






Her vulva......


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Oct 18, 2008)

Bloody discharge is never normal in mares. Take that picture to your vet. Was this mare exposed to a stallion at any point?


----------



## kaykay (Oct 19, 2008)

are you sure that didnt come from someones nose??


----------



## ~Dan (Oct 19, 2008)

*Im sure if it came from someones nose, i wasnt around when it happened, and there were like to little pools of it, so it coulodnt be from Titan, and Ive never exposed her to a stallion and the only time she would be around one would have been in the summer for 5 days but she wasnt in heat when I brought her to the farm (it was to board, not to breed) but I wasnt home when she came home, but that was back in August could this have anyaffect on her now (and im pretty certain shes not bred if that helps) ok now im starting to get worried






thanks for your help Ill see what my vet says*


----------



## kaykay (Oct 19, 2008)

The only time i have seen pools of mucus like that is when its draining from a horses nose. I think the color is misleading as it looks like it kinda mixed in with the dirt. Sending good thoughts!


----------

